# Bentley show attendees mock a man preaching the gospel



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 3, 2008)

Way Of The Master Radio

Bentley attendees mock Gospel preaching
Conversation with a gay muslim

Pretty good radio program for August 2nd.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 3, 2008)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm a little confused.... Who's Bentley? And the girls in the photo are they mocking prayer?

I didn't listen to the podcast don't have time.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 3, 2008)

> Who's Bentley?



He's the latest, greatest, most happenin'-est heretic to kick an old lady, shatter a tumor, and raise a person from the dead since Benny Hinn. (Raise people from the dead you say? Oh yeah, about 13 to date. No names or dates included with that claim, sorry.)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Todd_Bentley

He's made trips to heaven.

And met with Paul. 

The Apostle.

Oh, and this: http://www.toddbentley.org/


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 3, 2008)

Todd Bentley is the guy hawking the following book:

The Todd Bentley Shaka-Laka-Bam Fresh Fire Kick You in the Face Lakeland Revival Study Bible






From TomInTheBox News Network:



> TBNN was able to obtain a copy of the TBSLBFFKYFLRSB. One verse includes Bentley's own version of the "Great Commission."
> 
> "Behold, all authority is given to you in heaven and on earth, go therefore into all the world and beat the living snot out of people in my name, kicking old ladies in the face, tackling Filipinos until their teeth pop out, and kneeing people in the stomach, baptizing them in the name of the Father, the Son and the Shaka-laka-bam!" - The Gospel According to Bentley 23:4
> 
> The TBSLBFFKYFLRSB is expected to go on sale by the end of the week during Bentley's "revival" meetings for $149.95. Each paperback copy will supposedly "heal any sickness or disease."



Don't know about you guys but I'm buying one!

You can see Bentley's Revival here:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUTCWLoD4-4]YouTube - WORST ASSAULT at Todd Bentley Raging Revival part 3[/ame]


----------



## TimV (Aug 3, 2008)

Chris that video is really demonic. I had no idea that particular sub culture had gone so far.


----------



## sotzo (Aug 3, 2008)

I grew up in Lakeland and have alot of family there...this guy is certainly bad news, but I can say that people and pastors are taking the Scriptures more seriously than ever...working through what genuine revelation is and how to separate wheat from chaff. Many sermons and Starbucks conversations are happening about the true Gospel than may not have otherwise happened.


----------



## etexas (Aug 3, 2008)

joshua said:


> The folks' reaction is pathetic, but there's also a point wherein folks are casting pearls before swine.


Yep! We live in a Swine filled world!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 3, 2008)

I guess we can't ignore Bentley. The subject came up at Maranatha and after I was done saying my piece, it's doubtful that he will be brought up as a topic of discussion again, not that my members where supporting him. I don't want to give that impression.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 3, 2008)

Theonomy gets validated daily with the quacks.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 3, 2008)

I am convinced that there is a battle for the souls of men by demonic forces which is demonsrted by Bentley and the like, which, if we could really see them would scare us to death.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 3, 2008)

Of course most of our cloistered Calvinist brethren only believe in preaching inside four walls and ignoring the demonic activity outside of it.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 3, 2008)

> You can see Bentley's Revival here:




That was utter insanity!


----------



## BaptisticFire2007 (Aug 3, 2008)

Actually I think y'all will find that the behaviour seen here is reminscent of that exhibited by noted English faith healer Smith Wigglesworth, who punched, slapped and kicked his victims to administer "the heealing touch of the Lorrrrrrrd-a"... 

Sad but what can one do, other than pray and preach the Word


----------



## Sonoftheday (Aug 6, 2008)

My Dad had stage 4 colon cancer last year. He didnt get kicked in the gut but rather had 14 inches of his colon surgically removed. I did not see this removed section of his colon but the doctor did not mention anything about a "spirit". He is still undergoing chemo because the cancer had spread to liver, maybe Ill get him to go to this guy so he will kick him in the stomach, push him to the ground and heal him.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Aug 6, 2008)

This guy makes me sick, does he believe himself or is he just after the fame and money these fakes get??
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waAZOMbJ5v4]YouTube - Todd Bentley Raging Revival[/ame]


----------



## Ivan (Aug 6, 2008)

It is likely that he does believe...but who or what is giving him this belief? I feel pity for him more than anything else. I believe he is deluded.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't believe he's deluded at all. He is an unbeliever who is going after the sheeple for money and it's all about the money. It's not soul stealing or spiritual warfare, it is a medicine show by a man who gives no nod to decency, mercy or altruism. He is a showman and a scam artist.

The thing that amazes me about these guys is the patience that they have to have in order to bring the large crowds into a hypnotic state. Every night he must follow the same routine, there is no short cut to the 'miracles'. There is a lot of music, emotional music to set the mood. Then there is the talk of angels and healings and fake testimonies. More music and excitement and talking - this can take up to 4 hours. The idea is to build an ecstasy, an expectation and an atmosphere where the people really believe that ANYTHING can happen. It satisfies the need for a feeling or transcendence and the need for physical gain. Finally he'll bring on his first 'shills' and heal them which solidifies the atmosphere of super charged spiritual power. There really is no need for demonic forces in all this, human depravity and Biblical ignorance is all that is needed to run a successful 'faith healing' business. There can never be medical scrutiny of the 'miracles' and they are always vague. Now and then there will be a 'real' healing but it was brought on by nothing more than the power of hope.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 6, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I don't believe he's deluded at all. He is an unbeliever who is going after the sheeple for money and it's all about the money. It's not soul stealing or spiritual warfare, it is a medicine show by a man who gives no nod to decency, mercy or altruism. He is a showman and a scam artist.



Yeah, that too.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 6, 2008)

You see, the thing is, these guys are like magicians. There are only a fixed number of sleights and mechanisms to building an illusion and that's exactly what a 'healing ministry' is. The presentation is what sets one magician (I'm talking about show biz people) out from another. Bentley knows the mechanism that Hinn and the others use, the problem is he is stripping much of the traditional presentation away. Hinn and Tilton want to leave a semblance of dignity and tradition, but Bentley is trying to be a rock star and he's violating tradition. The old style healers know that if he strips the presentation down any further then people will see that it's all tricks. Bently cares nothing for the tradition.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 6, 2008)

He may be a showman in full knowledge that he is or he may believe he is a modern day apostle/prophet no one can say but him. I can testify that there are people who are attending these meetings who end up demonized. There have been a number of people from the Mobile area that have 'made the journey'.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 6, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> You see, the thing is, these guys are like magicians. There are only a fixed number of sleights and mechanisms to building an illusion and that's exactly what a 'healing ministry' is. The presentation is what sets one magician (I'm talking about show biz people) out from another. Bentley knows the mechanism that Hinn and the others use, the problem is he is stripping much of the traditional presentation away. Hinn and Tilton want to leave a semblance of dignity and tradition, but Bentley is trying to be a rock star and he's violating tradition. The old style healers know that if he strips the presentation down any further then people will see that it's all tricks. Bently cares nothing for the tradition.



Whether Bently, Hinn, Tilton, shall we say that Satan does use these charlatans for his purpose? I understand why we talk about such people. Shepherds need to guard their flocks. However, I weary of them. Never in my forty years of being a Christian have I ever been attracted to such nonsense. If anything, I've not paid enough attention to them. They bore me.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes demons love these things. They are opportunistic. These events are a giant collection of the ignorant and weak minded but the demons need Bentley more than Bentley needs the demons. Demons go to these things for the same reason hookers go to Nascar races (sorry Nascar fans.) 

I know I'm in the minority on the power of demons but I do believe they have much less power than they are given credit. They are leeches, hangers on. They have more sway with the unsaved and a whole lot of sway with the superstitious. These healing tents are like superstition conventions so of course the demons show up - all the work is already done for them.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Aug 6, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I don't believe he's deluded at all. He is an unbeliever who is going after the sheeple for money and it's all about the money. It's not soul stealing or spiritual warfare, it is a medicine show by a man who gives no nod to decency, mercy or altruism. He is a showman and a scam artist.
> 
> The thing that amazes me about these guys is the patience that they have to have in order to bring the large crowds into a hypnotic state. Every night he must follow the same routine, there is no short cut to the 'miracles'. There is a lot of music, emotional music to set the mood. Then there is the talk of angels and healings and fake testimonies. More music and excitement and talking - this can take up to 4 hours. The idea is to build an ecstasy, an expectation and an atmosphere where the people really believe that ANYTHING can happen. It satisfies the need for a feeling or transcendence and the need for physical gain. Finally he'll bring on his first 'shills' and heal them which solidifies the atmosphere of super charged spiritual power. There really is no need for demonic forces in all this, human depravity and Biblical ignorance is all that is needed to run a successful 'faith healing' business. There can never be medical scrutiny of the 'miracles' and they are always vague. Now and then there will be a 'real' healing but it was brought on by nothing more than the power of hope.



http://www.puritanboard.com/f34/ex-faith-healer-explains-tricks-used-wotm-radio-35312/

This is a previous post that confirms much of Bobs statement.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 6, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Demons go to these things for the same reason hookers go to Nascar races (sorry Nascar fans.)



Wow! That's new one for me, but I think I understand what you're getting at.



> I know I'm in the minority on the power of demons but I do believe they have much less power than they are given credit. They are leeches, hangers on. They have more sway with the unsaved and a whole lot of sway with the superstitious. These healing tents are like superstition conventions so of course the demons show up - all the work is already done for them.



I agree with you about the power of demons. Whether Bently is being used by demons or he is using demons is really a moot point. The harm being done is basically the same. Of course, if we are at the end of the age such happenings shouldn't surprise us. I'm not sure what should surprise anymore. It's an insane world.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 6, 2008)

> 0.52-106 I kicked her in the face......


 


I think Bentley could use one of these.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cScJZqKpMq4&feature=related]YouTube - Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon super kick[/ame]


----------



## Seb (Aug 6, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Demons go to these things for the same reason hookers go to Nascar races (sorry Nascar fans.)





For the car crashes?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 6, 2008)

Seb said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > Demons go to these things for the same reason hookers go to Nascar races (sorry Nascar fans.)
> ...



I guess so.


----------

